# My Journal



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

So, Happy New Year!! My 2009 didn`t end the best and my 2010 didn`t start that good so I hope it gets better.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Yesterday, I went wedding dress shopping in NYC so if you want to see the two dresses I like look at the thread Wedding Advice, or if you aren't over 18 just tell me and then I`ll post them in this thread.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Which one do you like better?


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

I think I`m going to get that first dress. The second one makes me look shorter.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I went wedding dress shopping before I set a date, and was still in college. I'm so glad I didnt get the dress, because I broke it off.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

We all ready have a date set, and its in the Summer, and I know it will never break off.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

well its semi set we are thinking of maybe having the wedding in the Spring instead. I`m really exited I think I might get new ski`s and stuff.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Just got back from getting new skis there really cool, there green and white.


----------

